# today is a great day for huntin' morels



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Got all these under an elm tree but the sad thing is there were 4 more HUGE morels but they were past picking. when I touched them they would fall apart and they had that old mushroom smell. I was probably 3 days too late. One would have measured over 10 inches from ground to tip. The good thing; they must have already released their spores. Soil Temp- 62F


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

stripernut said:


> Got all these under an elm tree but the sad thing is there were 4 more HUGE morels but they were past picking. when I touched them they would fall apart and they had that old mushroom smell. I was probably 3 days too late. One would have measured over 10 inches from ground to tip. The good thing; they must have already released their spores. Soil Temp- 62F
> View attachment 3931


Yup, too bad. They do look a few days past prime, oh well keep on looking, maybe just change up tatic's a bit, head father into cooler areas.


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome Striper, Nice find!


----------

